# Penn Battle Vs. SSm



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

I am looking to get eithier the Penn Battle or the Penn SSm, I talked to a local shop who says the battle is a much better reel for the money, and am just trying to get everyones opinon on the 2 of what they like, don't like or what they have seen with them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I know it may sound stupid,but what is a ssm??? I own a battle,excellent reel.. Not sure about how long they last or how tough they are..Just had this one for a little over a year,still works great.. I also own a slammer,excellent reel also,so far built like a tank after 4yrs of HARD USE.. If by ssm you are referring to the old style penn spinner,imho,they sucked,drag wore out quick,anti reverse ate it just about as quick... jmho...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Or SSG? Not a bad reel. A lil heavy for my taste.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

As for how long the Battle will last, I got no friggin idea, other than that it is an awesome reel.


----------



## gjmac23 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a 10' Tsunami Airwave and the Battle 6000 yesterday. I heard a lot about it so I decided to try it out. It is pretty light and seems pretty tough. I'll post when I start using it.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

SSm is the all metal frame reel, has been the Penn standard for years, new ones have the HT-100 drag system like the Battle but weigh twice as much as the Battle with fewer bearings. The SSm can get sluggish, tight or whatever. Take Kenny's advise and go with the Slammer or the Battle, I would buy another Sargus before I bought another SSm


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

good question ive heard a lot of good reviews of the Penn Battle but I have heard its not "braid friendly" I maybe wrong


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> good question ive heard a lot of good reviews of the Penn Battle but I have heard its not "braid friendly" I maybe wrong


 My son has the 6000 with 30lb fireline.. I have the smaller version 2000,I think is the number,loaded with 6lb crystal fireline... No issues with either about how they are braid freindly or not,they've both worked great....


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a Battle this past winter, I’ve used it half dozen times so far and very pleased with it. I also have a Sargus and 3 different size Slammers. My Battle is a 4000 so not large surf size but I have the 6000 Sargus for surf which is a good reel and a Slammer 560L for the surf and the Battle is just a close cousin of the Sargus with an additional bearing, so there is no reason to believe the larger Battle wouldn’t be as good or even better than the Sargus. If I had the need or got the urge for another salt reel, I’d try another size Battle.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If your local shop is telling you that the Battle is a better reel for the money than a comparable sized SSm, they have an incentive to move Battles. The Battle is nothing more than a glorified Sargus with the only worthwhile "improvement" being $6.25 worth of HT100 drag disks. If they really think that the Battle is more reel for the money then they should have sold you on the notion of a Sargus and swapping out the drag disks. 

The SSm reels are getting a bad rap so far, don't believe it. The SSm is beyond a doubt a more durably built reel than a Battle and it is only heavier when comparing the 650 to the 6000. The 750 and 850 SSm reels weigh less then the 7000 and 8000 Battles. The bottom line is the SSm is worth the extra money if the Battle isn't enough to satisfy your needs. If a Battle will be enough then any extra money spent on a SSm is a waste. If you really have to have the best bang for your buck though, step up to a Slammer. Ounce for ounce and dollar for dollar no spinning reel made competes with 560L in my opinion.


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

SSM= metal; SSG= graphite
I have the 750 SSM on a 12' heaver and I love it. Spooled w/20# mono and it handles everything I've thrown at it so far, but it is heavy.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I love my battle 6000  i think its my favorite out of all the higher end pieces of metal i own! i only paid 76.00 brand new shipped to my door that makes me love it more!


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Where did you find it at that price?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> If your local shop is telling you that the Battle is a better reel for the money than a comparable sized SSm, they have an incentive to move Battles. The Battle is nothing more than a glorified Sargus with the only worthwhile "improvement" being $6.25 worth of HT100 drag disks. If they really think that the Battle is more reel for the money then they should have sold you on the notion of a Sargus and swapping out the drag disks.
> 
> The SSm reels are getting a bad rap so far, don't believe it. The SSm is beyond a doubt a more durably built reel than a Battle and it is only heavier when comparing the 650 to the 6000. The 750 and 850 SSm reels weigh less then the 7000 and 8000 Battles. The bottom line is the SSm is worth the extra money if the Battle isn't enough to satisfy your needs. If a Battle will be enough then any extra money spent on a SSm is a waste. If you really have to have the best bang for your buck though, step up to a Slammer. Ounce for ounce and dollar for dollar no spinning reel made competes with 560L in my opinion.


 I've never owned a sargus,so can't really give a comparison between that and a battle.. I have owned the older heavier model penns,and for me they are junk,I've got 4 of the 5500 that were used for sightcasting,and had 4 of the smaller models,think they were 3500?,for trout..Anyway I have them in a box,either the drag or the anti reverse is junk in each one of them.. Only used them for 3yrs. Have owned the slammers for 4 and they are still going strong.. I almost didn't buy the battle because the older penns had put such a sour taste in my mouth for penns.. Glad I did though,because they have actually done a good job..

Generally I put my tackle through h*ll,when I'm saying the older penns were junk in my book I'm not out to give a "bad rap",I am just telling it the way it is...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

On ebay, but in jan. Everything has went up on there since its spring now!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The problem whith all your fancy shmancy ssm's and battles is that they are made in china. I lll take my goold old MADE IN THE USA 750ss spooled with 80 braid and teach yall how to fish


----------

